# New Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The next set of books from Black Library are now available for pre-order.


_Savage Scars_: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Savage-Scars.html

_Broken Honour_: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Broken_Honour.html

_Blood Gorgons_: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Chaos-Space-Marines/Blood-Gorgons.html

_Hammer of the Emperor_: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Hammer-of-the-Emperor.html


Already pre-ordered my copy of _Blood Gorgons_, hope that others will order this as well and give Henry Zou another chance, if he chooses to write a full Blood Gorgons series then ill cheer his name.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice LotN.

Regarding Hammer of the Emperor.

Those i have already:
•Gunheads by Steve Parker
•Ice Guard by Steve Lyons
•Desert Raiders by Lucien Soulban

But are these new ones ?
•Mercy Run by Steve Parker
•A Blind Eye by Steve Lyons
•Waiting Death by Steve Lyons

I don't think i have seen them before. Are they new shorts or what ?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Mercy Run_ and _A Blind Eye_ are all new short stories. However, _Waiting Death_ was previously an audiobook, just released in paper format.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Mercy Run_ and _A Blind Eye_ are all new short stories. However, _Waiting Death_ was previously an audiobook, just released in paper format.


Thanks BoK for the information.k:
I just love when BL mix old and new.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Already pre-ordered my copy of _Blood Gorgons_, hope that others will order this as well and give Henry Zou another chance, if he chooses to write a full Blood Gorgons series then ill cheer his name.


Truly, I pray for that level of tolerance.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ well they did it for Goto... ;-)


----------



## sakura (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if another Soul Drinkers book is in the works? The last one ended unresolved to say the least.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

sakura said:


> Does anyone know if another Soul Drinkers book is in the works? The last one ended unresolved to say the least.


Yeah, it's called _Phalanx_ and it's being published monthly in the Hammer & Bolter digital magazine.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Truly, I pray for that level of tolerance.


Pre ordered mine already  Blood gorgons sounds epic!


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I didnt like much at all of Hunt for Voldorius. Will this White Scars novel be any better?

Read Blood Gorgons extract and it didnt feel nothing special. Waiting for those reviews to popin before investing any to his works.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Pre ordered mine already  Blood gorgons sounds epic!


I regret posting, and pray to my heathen gods to go back in time.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Pre ordered mine already  Blood gorgons sounds epic!


Good move World Eater 



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I regret posting, and pray to my heathen gods to go back in time.


Hm, I haven't quite achieved my position as a Chaos God yet so I can't help you on that. Ask Tzeentch, he's better at that sort of stuff, you know time travel and magic and such.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I have Zou's other 2 books so I might get Blood Gorgons just to fill in the collection. Not sold on him yet, Emperors mercy was decant enough but Flesh and iron was bleh. I want this book to be good...don't disappoint me Mr.Zou..please.


----------

